# Costco car rental coupons



## cvmar (Dec 13, 2009)

In looking for car rentals via Costco I noticed that for 2010 there are a lot of the coupons that don't include Hawaii especially Budget. In the details it states  the coupon is good in the contiguous United States. I was waiting for the Budget coupons to come online for 2010 to use with my existing reservation but none of them include Hawaii


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 13, 2009)

Have you tried Alamo? I've often rented from Alamo (Costco coupon link) in Hawaii and find there rates there very competitive.


----------



## cvmar (Dec 13, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> Have you tried Alamo? I've often rented from Alamo (Costco coupon link) in Hawaii and find there rates there very competitive.



We use Alamo almost  exclusively because their rates have always been the best however this time they are almost $100 more than my Budget reservation even using Alamo's coupons and not having one with Budget.

We are traveling in March so there must be a lot of demand during that time.
I'll keep checking right up until the day we leave.

 The benefit of Costco for us is the inclusion of an additional driver at no charge. Otherwise I would give Priceline a try.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 13, 2009)

Keep checking.  Costco's rental car coupons are normally renewed around the middle of December for the coming calendar year.  If you aren't seeing anything that specifically mentions 2010 rates with Budget, chances are it'll be there soon.

Good luck,
Dave


----------



## thheath (Dec 13, 2009)

The rental car companies have cut way back on car inventory here in Hawaii ; it's a new ball game.


----------



## pharmgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

just reserved using costco and alamo
for  Jan30 to Feb 7
9 days on Oahu full size $167
8 days Maui full size $197
about $80 to $250 cheaper than reservations i had from 2 mths ago


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 14, 2009)

I've gotten the best prices in Hawaii at Alamo using Costco's corporate code and Entertainment's free day coupon.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 14, 2009)

*pharmgirl--fine print*



pharmgirl said:


> just reserved using costco and alamo
> for  Jan30 to Feb 7
> 9 days on Oahu full size $167
> 8 days Maui full size $197
> about $80 to $250 cheaper than reservations i had from 2 mths ago



Did you read the fine print?  I just reserved for Hawaii and then read the 'only good in contiguous states' which eliminated me for the Hawaii res. extra discounts.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 14, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> I've gotten the best prices in Hawaii at Alamo using Costco's corporate code and Entertainment's free day coupon.



Alamo with Costco discount can get you some good deals in Florida for Easter week too. Plus in Orlando and West Palm the ability to by-pass the counter is huge at that time of year!

Cathyb, I don't know when you are going in July, but I spotted some pretty good deals for the BI for the week of 7/16-7/23, midsize or standard SUV for $269 with Alamo with the Costco code.


----------



## cvmar (Dec 14, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> I've gotten the best prices in Hawaii at Alamo using Costco's corporate code and Entertainment's free day coupon.



Have you done this before? My understanding in reading the fine print is car rental companies will not accept a discount code from one company and a coupon from another.

I wonder if the Hawaii entertainment book will have car rental discounts that are actually good in Hawaii? The books are $20 right now with free shipping however I can't find much to use it for on Maui via their website and I don't think the entertainment book discount allows an additional driver at no charge.


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 15, 2009)

cvmar said:


> Have you done this before? My understanding in reading the fine print is car rental companies will not accept a discount code from one company and a coupon from another.



I do it all the time.  To be honest, I've never had a rental car company ask me for my id when I use my corporate code nor have I had them ask to physically see the coupon that I diligently print out.  Now that they offer kiosk service, I rarely even talk to an agent anymore.


----------



## Kel (Dec 15, 2009)

We just booked a car for a week (Kauai) in January through Priceline.  We got a midsize car with Avis for $15 a day.  It came to $162 (with taxes) for the week.


----------

